# Marmoset



## friar (Sep 29, 2009)

Does any one have info about these or own one? Any housing info?

Thanks 
James


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

there is alot of information on this thread as well as some keepers on there too you could contact 

Oh and they should be kept in pairs or small groups too :2thumb:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/382800-wanted-marmoset-monkey-also-advice.html


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

exactly where i was gona point him to emma : victory:
they arent for the inexperienced keeper but there is lots of info on this section of the forum about primates just have a search 
stu


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Great minds an all that stu lol 

i was sat reading it the other day and it was a very intersting thread indeedy:2thumb:


----------



## sugarbunny891 (Feb 10, 2009)

I always wonder why people never search forums first especially when theres a info thread about certain topics on the first page.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Clark had a lengthy conversation with James today when James rang the pet shop's phone number from our website. He asked many sensible questions & is now much better informed on marmoset care. 

Was rather interesting to hear what another member from here had told him about enclosure size :whistling2:


----------



## friar (Sep 29, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark had a lengthy conversation with James today when James rang the pet shop's phone number from our website. He asked many sensible questions & is now much better informed on marmoset care.
> 
> Was rather interesting to hear what another member from here had told him about enclosure size :whistling2:


 
Yes, 

Im glad i called you guys got alot of info on the marmoet now!

Thanks


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

friar said:


> Yes,
> 
> Im glad i called you guys got alot of info on the marmoet now!
> 
> Thanks


Your welcome James : victory:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

make sure you have an outdoor area as well


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> make sure you have an outdoor area as well


Why??


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

is that not the normal thing for monkeys to have a heated indoor and an outdoor area


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It is quite common but not the only way to keep them. I know of a few keepers whose marmosets are housed indoors, mine included


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> It is quite common but not the only way to keep them. I know of a few keepers whose marmosets are housed indoors, mine included


 
yes n a very very good enclouser indeed :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

but adam why bother when you say on msn "i cant be bothered with mammels cats and dog thats it" so why advise people no affonce or anything but its what im thinking,


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Why??


has a curly tail hee hee 

sorry colin i couldnt resist that its what i say to my son when he asks why :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> but adam why bother when you say on msn "i cant be bothered with mammels cats and dog thats it" so why advise people no affonce or anything but its what im thinking,


because i read up on mammals stuff just dont keep any apart from dogs and cats altho thats nothing to do with this topic


----------



## Merifield (Aug 5, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> It is quite common but not the only way to keep them. I know of a few keepers whose marmosets are housed indoors, mine included


Yes it can be done but it is not really acceptable. Your out building must smell awful if they are kept in it all the time.

Donna


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Merifield said:


> Yes it can be done but it is not really acceptable. Your out building must smell awful if they are kept in it all the time.
> 
> Donna


Why isn't it really acceptable? Don't we keep parrots, skunks, reptiles, cats, etc indoors?

And my marmoset enclosure doesn't smell awful actually. I always ask people I take to see them about the smell & not one has recoiled in offense.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Merifield said:


> Yes it can be done but it is not really acceptable. Your out building must smell awful if they are kept in it all the time.
> 
> Donna


out building??
i can confirm that colins marm set up doesnt smell, clarke does! but not the marms :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> out building??
> i can confirm that colins marm set up doesnt smell, clarke does! but not the marms :lol2:


lol what cheek lady hehe am sure is set up as fine and colin knows what i mean i dont mean to be evil just my view ad love to meet colin and his babys :notworthy:


----------



## ratsnake009 (Oct 3, 2009)

*aurthur*

hi i have a mormoset named aurther what would you like to know about him i will give you as much info as i can thanks


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

what is the actual enlosusure size for an adult group no 1 has said yet and dont worry im not getting 1 just interested


----------



## ratsnake009 (Oct 3, 2009)

*cage*

our cage is 5ft x 6ft by 3ft but thats where he sleeps but through the day he is out with us everyday without fail he is very friendly and loves attention also his name is aurthur not aurther lol my mistake


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ratsnake009 said:


> hi i have a mormoset named aurther what would you like to know about him i will give you as much info as i can thanks


 yes i have a question why is he kept alone?
stu


----------



## ratsnake009 (Oct 3, 2009)

he is kept alone at the minute because he was the only 1 available i am looking and will buy another 1 or 2 as soon as i can find somebody selling them


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

what species is it a common marmoset? if so theres a few around that you could pair him up with 
stu


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

ratsnake009 said:


> he is kept alone at the minute because he was the only 1 available i am looking and will buy another 1 or 2 as soon as i can find somebody selling them


They should live in bonded pair groups, the size should only increase when they have youngsters.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> out building??
> i can confirm that colins marm set up doesnt smell, clarke does! but not the marms :lol2:


Oi cheeky! :lol2:
And thank you hun


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> lol what cheek lady hehe am sure is set up as fine and colin knows what i mean i dont mean to be evil just my view ad love to meet colin and his babys :notworthy:


Thanks Adam : victory:


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

marmoset home


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> marmoset home


 
Can I ask why you have "chips" as part of their diet plan?? 
Surely any fried food is a bad thing as part of a diet for most animals & is likely to be detrimental to their long term health?


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

as with humans there are 1001 things that are bad for us and yet we still eat them the chip i will say again IS ONLY An occassional treat that they have it is not in their weekly or their daily diet on a treat how hard can it be to understand that,,,,read properly before u reply back thanks
eric


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> as with humans there are 1001 things that are bad for us and yet we still eat them the chip i will say again IS ONLY An occassional treat that they have it is not in their weekly or their daily diet on a treat how hard can it be to understand that,,,,read properly before u reply back thanks
> eric


Why would you offer fried foods as a treat??
Feeding left over human foods.?

There is lots of information on the web site you keep refering all to.
But there are things that are a bit weird to say the least.

Why and where would you use a heat lamp.?
Should they not nave uv light in there inside enclosure and a heated stable environment of the stated temp on your site.
Why the need for a heat lamp.?

Plus the cost of all the food product and supplements.
All have the contact to buy direct from mazuri so as not to have there good money lining others pockets.

And as far as the question of the chip.
Putting a picture up may mislead the person looking.
I mean all the sites have exactly the same to read 
and not all do read through it all..

We keep several(different species)
and we do different in some ways.
Would be good if you could talk and exchange opinions with all.
Rather than saying that all the answers and information is on the website.

I mean anyone could put up a site but it would not be 100% correct in all
Other than mentioning the colour blue and fighting your corner over a chip.
You havent really said very much.
Would be good to talk.??:whistling2:


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

yes it would be good to talk and listen to other opinions i am not as experienced as some but loads of different people i have verbally spoken to all say the same the occcasional treat is ok maybe as a bit of bribery to gain their trust maybe its a reward its all relative thanks for your time eric


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> as with humans there are 1001 things that are bad for us and yet we still eat them the chip i will say again IS ONLY An occassional treat that they have it is not in their weekly or their daily diet on a treat how hard can it be to understand that,,,,read properly before u reply back thanks
> eric


 
Eric, as far as I am concerned I have read it properly........here is what your website says:



> General diet of a Marmoset
> Gum.....................................Once a week
> Jelly .....................................Twice weekly mixed with porridge and hot water
> O rings..................................Daily
> ...


I highlight the one food mentioned as a treat..........nothing next to chips!!

Misleading don't you think??

If you are going to provide information for people at least check facts & make things clear for those who have no experience at all & are busy researching things........

chips on your list comes directly under DIET, no section for treats or even explanation of why they are treats & that fried food is bad for them; just like it is with humans - 1 chip to a marmie is probably the equivalent of 2 large human portions for us.

Can I also ask what type of sauce they like on their pasta? Do they prefer carbonara or something else?

_Might be worth making your website a little clearer for us novices & numpties........can I also ask if the foods you supply come with full feeding guidelines/instructions & ingredient lists? Looking at the packets shown on website the labels are pretty basic?_


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Have to agree with you charlie.
There are lots of depramental issues on this web site.
Including alot pasted from other sites.
Its the old case of someone having a pair and deciding to let all know how to keep.
We have kept for a hell of a lot of years and i would say we are anything but expert.
But we do know how to feed and look after properly.
Even anyone saying they are no expert and directing all to there web page.
Its issues like this that could leed to problems.

I have many primate friends as well.
We all give treats to them..

But im afraid my left over food goes in the bin
and the chips go in my own belly and never to any of my monkeys.

Even the pictures say things 
like the chip
Also the big parrot cage.
Do they need to be white like the ones on there web page.
Future projects building an enclosure.
That should have been done before purchasing.

A site dedicated to stoping scams.
Its like an add saying come buy from me.

Advert saying 2 for sale at 4mnths.
They are still babies needing to learn how to be monkeys from there parents.

So i agree with you.
Your reading skills are a lot better than there skills at keeping monkeys.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

why is everyone all of a sudden so called experts at keeping marmsets we do not claim to be or would we jump to conclusions and make up our mind about someone before we know all the facts 1st off we only recently moved to our new address and the marmos were kept in the cages till we built an enclosure 2nd we do give them treats there is no law on moral or practical grounds to dispute this 3rd when we were after a marmoset we saw hundreds of adds to buy all usually from somalians or someother african country all proffessing to have them but conveniently have none right now but " send a deposit to hold for you" i even went to scotland to some ficticious adidress to try and buy 1 but yes you guessed it no such address
we have not set up this web site just to sell the monkeys its about trying to educate people that know less than us from our own experiences
so unless you actaully know me or what we have had to go through dont you dare judge me if we want to give them a treat then we wlll as we do our cats or is that not allowed either or my dog oh yes better not give any sort of treat to any animal at all in case we upset the higher kings and queens


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

sorry i agree with you that we should of segregated the treats a bit more and yes all food does come with full ingrediants and feeding instructions


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> why is everyone all of a sudden so called experts at keeping marmsets we do not claim to be or would we jump to conclusions and make up our mind about someone before we know all the facts 1st off we only recently moved to our new address and the marmos were kept in the cages till we built an enclosure 2nd we do give them treats there is no law on moral or practical grounds to dispute this 3rd when we were after a marmoset we saw hundreds of adds to buy all usually from somalians or someother african country all proffessing to have them but conveniently have none right now but " send a deposit to hold for you" i even went to scotland to some ficticious adidress to try and buy 1 but yes you guessed it no such address
> we have not set up this web site just to sell the monkeys its about trying to educate people that know less than us from our own experiences
> so unless you actaully know me or what we have had to go through dont you dare judge me if we want to give them a treat then we wlll as we do our cats or is that not allowed either or my dog oh yes better not give any sort of treat to any animal at all in case we upset the higher kings and queens


Its not critisising you as a person.
The website miss infirms.
Have kept for a good few years and like i said it miss informs.
I give treats but not chips.
You said it was for infirmatiin.
Then it should be fir that.
With the rubbish removed.
You made no effort just directed others to a missinformative site.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

i have updated some of the webiste 
anything else your not happy about


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

thank you for your comments when you become a primate expert with a qualification after your name then do let me know and i wil listen


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> thank you for your comments when you become a primate expert with a qualification after your name then do let me know and i wil listen


My my, getting a bit touchy aren't we? People are merely worried that if someone who thinks it would be cool to own a pet monkey reads your website, they will take what you've written as gospel, & that could lead to some very bad decisions being made. Of course, the only one who suffers is the poor primate.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

wheres your website then let me put yours under a microscope


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> wheres your website then let me put yours under a microscope



Don't take it personally, it's just constructive criticism and people are trying to advise you for the sake of marmosets out there. eace:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Eric.
You are the one directing all to your website.
So you must be an expert.
Even says all you need to know is there.
Its not.
Pasta with sauce for god sake.
What letters do you need after your name to do a miss informed website.
Why would anyone want to do one anyway.
How long have you had your pair of marmies?
Or is it still the case you dont talk to anyone.
Theres enough bad information out there without others copy and pasting and adding more.
Nobody wishes you any bad intent.
But you seem to think you know all.
Wheres your hand rearing section or havent you kept long enough to experiance that.
And your age of sale.
They are still babies.
And i dont need letters to know thats wrong just years of experiance tells me that.
Also the advice of people who have kept for a hell of a lot of years
And by reading from proper sites.
They would not have seen a birth or carried at that age which would give the buyer problems.
Wish you would talk but you just defend treats and nothing else.
Alisson cronin has letters.
Do you think she would enjoy your very informative reading


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

i dont take anything as a critisism but i do object to people trying to TELL ME THINGS WHEN THEY DONT EVEN HAVE THEIR OWN WEBSITE TO SHOW
we bought our marmosets from the only real marmoset rescue centre in the uk the RSPCA EVEN USE THEM FOR ADVISE WE GOT ALL OUR ADVICE FROM THEM WHEN YOU HAVE A WEB SITE THAT IS THE DEFINITIVE INFORMATION SITE THEN DO TELL


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

peterarobertson said:


> eric.
> You are the one directing all to your website.
> So you must be an expert.
> Even says all you need to know is there.
> ...


i dont want to sound like i know it all but you guys just seem to of targeted us and thought hey fresh fish lets get them its like water of a ducks back while i appreciate you trying to point us in a direction its the same old adage ask 10 people for advice and i bet 6 of them would all be different so untill someone comes up with a marmoset bible i will continue to listen to the people we got ours off simple


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

eriqq1964 said:


> i dont want to sound like i know it all but you guys just seem to of targeted us and thought hey fresh fish lets get them its like water of a ducks back while i appreciate you trying to point us in a direction its the same old adage ask 10 people for advice and i bet 6 of them would all be different so untill someone comes up with a marmoset bible i will continue to listen to the people we got ours off simple


let her read i really do not care my only concern is my marmosets and not how others perceive us or our babies even if you have had 20 years experience you are never too old to learn something new plus there will always be someone better qualified and i know this


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Eric,
this was more than apparent to me from the start.
As i said copy and paste.
Another clone from the Cristine and Patrick circle.
Dealings with the rspca,i dont think so.
Only registered primate rescue centre.
Not registered im afraid.

Breading of hybrids and smuggling in pygmys from Spain.

Have to bread hybrids as no breaders will deal with them because of issues.

Have had a few of there singles and a pair(common male and hybrid female) handed into ourselves.
Hybrid implanted out of our own pocket so as not to breed.

So you need to have a website to know about monkeys.
Theres nothing that you or them could even contimplate to preach about.


Times have moved on and i can learn if its for the benefit of ours.

We use zolcal d3 and not the old fassioned syrip that you all use.
Nobody has jumped on you.

As already stated you came on here and directed all to a missinformative website.

Why didnt the rspca get in touch with them about the issue of the pet shop having 4 mnth babies in shop.

Because they sell themselves at that age.

Its the old story of people sticking to what suits them and they wont to believe its correct.


I dont know much about very much but i do know about monkeys..

And i dont need to sell babies to do what i do.(at extortionate prices)
Dont need to rip off people selling suppliments.

I do it the old fationed way...

Hard work and blisters...

But i guess in your cloned eyes nobody knows anything unless they have a website.

Before anyone has a go again about harshness.

Go to primate rescue centre or marmoset diets and have a look for youselves.

If the knoledge they have was put to good use it would be brill..

But they will be stuck with hybrids as theres not a true breeder out there that would part with a Geoffroys to people with ethics like theres.

But they do have a website...

20 yrs experiance and not to old to learn..

You dont want to even discuss anything as you are clonned to there ways and convinced its correct.

Have known them for years...

Our circle dont agree with there ethics in any way...

The sooner there are laws out there to prevent people from selling so young and feeding wrong all the better for the monkeys...

But of coarse you will let yours see a birth and carry before selling..

So do yours breed every 4mnths...

Im not really fussed as i could ethically argue about primates...
Thats because of years of keeping.
You would need to contact another ethically wrong keeper for advice...

All to stop scams.
Is £1000 a marmie not a scam.
Or 200% proffit on suppliments.

Then i dont know what is..

I just hope that one day your selling of such young marmies does get others involved.

And when they force the removal of them then you may look back and have a good think about yourself.

Im now finding this debate a bit boring and really think its finnished.

Good luck with your website & give marmoset diets my personal regards when you hear from them....

Rescue centre my butt.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Eric,
> this was more than apparent to me from the start.
> As i said copy and paste.
> Another clone from the Cristine and Patrick circle.
> ...


i have now seemed to have touched a nerve when we 1st started looking to buy a marmoset 3 different people pointed us to them saying they knew what they were talking about ,when we got there they themselves told us that the rspca use them a lot and that they were a registered cente we never set out to breed but it seems apparent that when we bought them the mother must of been pregnant and to simply put it she is now pregnant again and we will need the room ..we ourselves paid £2000 for the pair and told this was the norm i must admit they insisted on cash we hve not been suckered in to there way of thinking or cloning but like i said 3 different people pointed us to them as for the food we do not do it for gain we just add on the postage to what we paid nothing more all prices include the postage i recently sent some food but only quoted £1.50 for postage when i got to the P.O it went up to £3.15 so lost out we were a what do you mean about the hybrids they told us all were pure and no cross breeds ...we are willing to learn from others who do know more like yourselves we do not want ny harm or risk to come to our primates thanks for reading erc


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Eric £2000 is a rip off.
People will tell you anything to get your cash.
There hybrids are geoff cross with common.
Not all your told is true.
Pitty they dont leave the comments from the irate customers.
Having a web page dont make you an expert.
They tried a long time to get me to sell.
That would nevrr happen or any i deal with.
Breading is important and having them know how to do it is as well.
They need to learn from parents or the newbies will hit problems.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

hi, this is ecks partner, we dont claim to be experts on marmosets i just read up extensively on keeping them and thought we would make a web site that dont make us bad people. We didnt take their word for everything but read up as much as we could on the subject. We have had our marosets for 2 years and have observed their behaviour and they r also very healthy as our vet will verify so i dont think we are doing that much wrong. How much do u sell ur babies for?


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Eric £2000 is a rip off.
> People will tell you anything to get your cash.
> There hybrids are geoff cross with common.
> Not all your told is true.
> ...


the babies will see a birth and as mother is due next week we have made a massive enclosure for them over a 100 sq floor feet surface they are really happy and just want to play all the item including the heavilly pregnant mom if 2000 is a rip off what should we have paid as a fair price thanks


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> the babies will see a birth and as mother is due next week we have made a massive enclosure for them over a 100 sq floor feet surface they are really happy and just want to play all the item including the heavilly pregnant mom if 2000 is a rip off what should we have paid as a fair price thanks


heavely pregnant mum shouldnt have been moved.
Was refering to the babys on both sites.
Not the ones expecting now.
If yiu were happy with what you paid then everyones happy.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> hi, this is ecks partner, we dont claim to be experts on marmosets i just read up extensively on keeping them and thought we would make a web site that dont make us bad people. We didnt take their word for everything but read up as much as we could on the subject. We have had our marosets for 2 years and have observed their behaviour and they r also very healthy as our vet will verify so i dont think we are doing that much wrong. How much do u sell ur babies for?


dont sell and would never let babys go.
Unethical in my opinion


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

you still have not answered me what is good price


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

ok we will keep all 100 ok u happy now


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> ok we will keep all 100 ok u happy now


This is now stupid.
Keep 100 what.

I cant answer your question as i wouldnt mive a pregnant mum.
How can you put a price on what may not happen.
Theres no guarantee she would give birth ok.
I keep in family troops.
They will kick out when ready.
Like mother nature would in the wild.
Your happy so what does it matter.
Just enjoy your animals.
I for one enjoy mine and have done for years.
Some have there ways of doing things and its a free world.
As youve already said you dont want to talk.
You have the best advice out there.
Good luck.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

no one knew she was pregnant nd keep all 100 babies


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Eric, your just showing yourself to be a childish person who can't take constructive criticism now. No-one is having a go at you, we are only trying to point out things that could be misleading to the thousands of unknowledgable Joe Publics out there that would like to own a pet monkey/baby substitute when they read your website. 

And just because I, Peter, or any of the other people here who are trying to advise you, don't have a website, that means we do not know what we are talking about??? Piffle! Any monkey (excuse the pun) can make a website & copy & paste duff info from other sites onto it. That doesn't make that person knowledgable on the subject. Let me tell you, if Peter had a website about captive primate care, it would be one of my most visited! He knows his stuff, more than any other person I've 'met'.

And you shouldn't move a heavily pregnany primate to another enclosure - stress factor....?

By the way, I bought my pair of Common Marmosets for £1000.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

finally u told me a price
i am trying to get to the bottom of thngs were we ripped off by the other 2 maybe not but at the time we were advised 1000 each was a fair price while we know we are far from experts or such alike ,,,, we can and do take constructive critisism i will endeavour to change some of the things on the web site we did not just copy and paste we read from a lot of sites and included our own experiences and yes you are right any monkey can produce a web site weather they are from up north scotland or africa the krux of ther matter is that there are not that many out there so its better for the JOE PUBLIC to make his own mind up weather you way of doing things is better or not than ours or anyone else we do have some useful stuff on there and its NOT ALL BAD i know you have probably been doing it for 20 plus years pr so but not to sound to forward how do you or any one know your way is best maybe you are stuck in the old ways i m not saying i know it all or profess to know any where as much as you but all our monkeys are thriving happy and vet checked healthy so treats or no treats we are doing something RIGHT


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

wait, you have 100 baby marmosets?!
and correct me if im wrong, but on the website it says "Fresh water or ribenna must be provided daily"
Ribeana? sounds a bit far-fetched, but then again i dont own any..


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

No but peter would like us to have a 100 and never sell any


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Actually its commonly agreed that marmosets do better in families, and from my knowledge they understand the act of incest so the worry of inbreeding is out (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> finally u told me a price
> i am trying to get to the bottom of thngs were we ripped off by the other 2 maybe not but at the time we were advised 1000 each was a fair price while we know we are far from experts or such alike ,,,, we can and do take constructive critisism i will endeavour to change some of the things on the web site we did not just copy and paste we read from a lot of sites and included our own experiences and yes you are right any monkey can produce a web site weather they are from up north scotland or africa the krux of ther matter is that there are not that many out there so its better for the JOE PUBLIC to make his own mind up weather you way of doing things is better or not than ours or anyone else we do have some useful stuff on there and its NOT ALL BAD i know you have probably been doing it for 20 plus years pr so but not to sound to forward how do you or any one know your way is best maybe you are stuck in the old ways i m not saying i know it all or profess to know any where as much as you but all our monkeys are thriving happy and vet checked healthy so treats or no treats we are doing something RIGHT


I don't have 20 years experience with Marmosets, I have 4 years experience with them. : victory:

Perhaps more importantly than Joe Public reading misinformed info, people & organisations that want to see an end to private exotic animal keepers may see things that just gives them even more ammunition to use against us. If they get their way, you will have your Marmosets removed from you, & they will be taken to Monkey World. So we, as responsible exotic keepers, must be shown to be doing our utmost to prove we are knowledgable professional keepers who do right by our charges.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

yugimon121 said:


> Actually its commonly agreed that marmosets do better in families, and from my knowledge they understand the act of incest so the worry of inbreeding is out (correct me if im wrong)


100% accurate so what do i do when i have run out of room ??????????????? let them loose or what do you suggest


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> No but peter would like us to have a 100 and never sell any


You would find that if your troop became too large, the dominant female would turf some of the older offspring out of the family. Then you would have to either move them on to other kepers, or build another enclosure.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

id like to see them try


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

which is why i was trying to sell the babies to make room before we are overrun


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> id like to see them try


It could happen! The authorities could come into your home, & organisations such as Monkey World or the RSPCA could take your Marmosets away. The keeping of primates over all other exotic animals is targeted regularly by antis.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

on what grounds they are regullary checked are fit healthy and loads of room i would take them to court end off


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> on what grounds they are regullary checked are fit healthy and loads of room i would take them to court end off


If a ban is brought about on people keeping primates, whether your animals are fit & healthy, they would be removed from your custody. Thats why we are wanting other keepers to be so careful about what they publicise, tell the public, & do with their own primates. It could effect us all.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> on what grounds they are regullary checked are fit healthy and loads of room i would take them to court end off


And they would accept your court challenge, and most likely win.
Remember Zoo-man said IF they were treated badly, he said nothing about you treating them to the extent they would be taken from you


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> ok thanks


So please don't think we are all attacking you, we aren't. We are simply looking out for our hobby, our passion, & for future primates that may be owned by people who may read your website. 

By the way, you are right Eric, about there being only a couple of websites of reference to people wanting to look into marmoset keeping.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks .... if you dont actually need a license to keep them as with a lot of other exotic creatures why are they trgetting us


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> No but peter would like us to have a 100 and never sell any


You would get great praise from me.
First 100 ever.
Troops usually go to about the fourteen mark and no more.
Also during that period there may become younger females who have the need to start breeding..
Mum will sence this and turn against them.
They will be segragated and thats a sign to you that it needs to move on.
If you arent aware at the start then the troop will turn on the individual.
This can in most cases end up in it being killed.
Males more often go through it more.
So they do tell you when its time.
The death of the mother always means the splitting of the troop.
Unless a dominant sibling can keep control...
Yes brothers and sister can be kept together and not want to bread.
But even moving to another enclosure can lead to the eticate being disrupted and leads to interbreading..

No one is expecting you to keep all siblings.
But long enough to learn to be a monkey would be a start.
But it does sound to me that with a big enclosure like yours then you will do it anyway...
They are amazing when theres a big troop.

With regard to animals being removed.
Extreame cases.
But it does happen.
We had a woman very close to me(in distance only)
She had around 9 pairs and troops of marmies all kept in the house.
She made the mistake of selling too young and attention was brought to her.
They said she didnt keep them in the environment they needed.
They were all removed.

And yes there is good stuff on your website.
It isnt all bad.

And lastly trust me us older primate keepers do move with the times.
We always go over different ideas.
Try and report any benifits and definately move with the times.

Its up to the individual what they do..
AS YOU STATED.
But its sad that theres always good info in amoungst the bad.

Yes its the individuals choice which way they go....

Its a good price and in six months youl get your money back from babies.
Thats always the favourite.
Christ even advertising a cage for keeping them in.
Saying they are good pets if got early enough....

Its good to talk and discuss.
But it still bothers me you putting all you need to know and pointing to a website.
How could you even think you would have enough to write about.
Surelly a site like this should be from someone with there experiance to put down.
Not reading up on the internett of what was others experiances.

Yes whos to say who is correct and who is wrong in there ways.
Like i said enjoy your animals


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> thanks .... if you dont actually need a license to keep them as with a lot of other exotic creatures why are they trgetting us


Its the people who have monkeys as substiute babies, who dress them up & put nappies on them, like that TV programme 'My Monkey Baby', who instill a dislike of us to the anti-primate keepers. Its also the people who do not keep their primates correctly that give the antis more ammo, as every rescued marmoset in Monkey World is just another reason to them why we should not be allowed to own such complex animals. We owe it to our primates, to our fellow responsible keepers, & to future responsible keepers to do things right, & to keep our hobby alive. (wow I sound like a politician or something! :gasp


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

100 was a literal joke i know they would never get to this many the logistics involved from the higher males and females are too great to police
christine and patrick told us that they could go from 13 weeks on wards as thats what they do what would be a sensible age to let them go thanks for listening and helping


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

What is correct and not correct,i dont think primates should live in parrot cages,and all should have access to fresh air and sunshine.Quite honestly what would be wrong with needing a licence and being inspected,this would make sure certain standards are maintained.


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

ours do not live in a parrot cage we used it as a holding cage till i built an enclosure outside i am all for a license it would end loads of back streeet breeders for 1


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> 100 was a literal joke i know they would never get to this many the logistics involved from the higher males and females are too great to police
> christine and patrick told us that they could go from 13 weeks on wards as thats what they do what would be a sensible age to let them go thanks for listening and helping


I would say 18mnths.
But i let them say.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

hi, have been in touch with christine and patrick they were very interested in what u had to say about them, sent them the whole convo we had so i sent them the whole convo. They are seeking legal advice on your comments especially about them smuggling pygmys from spain. You need to be careful who you slag off some ppl fight back.
Eric

Thought id make this open rather than private.
Recieved the above.

I still have fight in me as well..

Will shout if i think theres issues that are deprimental.

Selling hybrids and not telling-an issue

Selling too young to even sex-an issue

With regard to the pygmy situation it may or may not be true.

But he person who handed in a pair to ourselves was never told that one was hybrid and had them from 8wks of age...

I really dont think ive got too much to wory about with regard to legal advice.

Freedom of speach is a good thing and theres not a slander law in Scotland..

I knew from the start like i said that you were going to be trouble...

As i stated CLONNED in the wrong way because it suits you...

Hopefully one day it will be law to sell hybrids and too selll very young monkeys and then it will be better for all....

Like your comment BACK STREET BREEDERS. aND TO BE HONEST I REALLY DONT THINK THEY WILL BE TOO MUCH BOTHERED ABOUT WHAT I HAVE TO SAY...

But trust me i have the support of many who are against this.....

Again --enjoy your animals....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> hi, have been in touch with christine and patrick they were very interested in what u had to say about them, sent them the whole convo we had so i sent them the whole convo. They are seeking legal advice on your comments especially about them smuggling pygmys from spain. You need to be careful who you slag off some ppl fight back.
> Eric
> 
> Thought id make this open rather than private.
> ...


We've got your back Peter! : victory:


----------

